
Why predicting our future feelings is so difficult - anarbadalov
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200825-why-predicting-our-future-feelings-is-so-difficult
======
poormystic
Our feelings are unpredictable because they DO NOT Exist until they are the
subject of inquiry. in this we see that the in-dividual really is like the
a-tom.

